# [Heisec] Dropbox akzeptierte vier Stunden lang beliebige Passwörter



## Newsfeed (21 Juni 2011)

Ein fehlerhaftes Software-Update machte die Angabe von Passwörter überflüssig, sodass zum Anmelden die Mailadresse genügte. Ob Angreifer den Fehler für unbefugte Zugriffe auf Konten missbrauchten, ist unklar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

